# one ounce of recovered gold



## geonorts (Jun 8, 2010)

31.5 grams of computer reclaimed gold 










thanks again Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 8, 2010)

Ahh! I see you have already posted the picture. 

Well done, sir!

Harold


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 8, 2010)

Excellent! What will you do with this beauty now? I just settled on 5 yesterday and got a pretty penny. 

Refine on!


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice! It looks like a mini loaf of bread ready for a slab of butter. 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 8, 2010)

Beauuuuuuuutiful!! 8) 
Job well done! Now, bury it under the house! :lol: 

philddreamer


----------

